# cream separators



## jason t. (Apr 30, 2009)

we have been using our friends cream separator. it works however the ports were the milk and cream exit are open and splash. also as the unit runs the portion that the cream comes out of travels counter clock wise (travels less the more weight in the upper vat), so you have to hold on to it. it does not have a brand name on it. there must be something better out there. and we need to purchase one so she can have hers back. any consumer reports? 

also is it ok to post questions like this i know its not exactly about our goats, or goat problems??? THANKS!!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

There are some other posts here in the cheese area about separators. So read thru them quite a few have the NOVO


----------

